# Willow Flies?



## Brandon Godwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone seen any yet? Tensaw? Alabama River?
Thanks BG


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

is that may flies?, if so yes I have seen some.


----------



## Brandon Godwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, some say willow flies, some say may flies. What body of water? Were the fish gathered up?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Might not be where you are fishing but have been seeing them on yellow river at night coming to our lights. Haven't see them with fish gathered around but really have not looked, I will now, I have heard that the bream will gather around them if you can find them in trees.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes about a week ago while night fishing they was all stuck to my face


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Wednesday night they were so thick on Escambia we had to idle back to the ramp


----------



## Brandon Godwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was about this time last year we found them on Tensaw and Alabama but the rivers have been so high this year have not made the trip. We are headed to Quintette this morning. I have only found them once on Escambia but I will let you know if we see any.
BG


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mayflies a.k.a. Willow flies,....... BEST BREAM BAIT I EVER USED !
Some fond memories right there.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Mayflies a.k.a. Willow flies,....... BEST BREAM BAIT I EVER USED !
> Some fond memories right there.


Too true EG, reminded me of the days in TN fishing Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley. Boat, rods, and people covered up in em. And a full fish box as well.


----------

